# JSP, Java Applets einbinden



## der_guenn (8. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

wie binde ich java-applets in der JSP-Datei richtig ein?

Ich arbeite mit Eclipse EE. Habe auch meine Daten in die entsprechenden Ordner abgelegt.
Auf dem Server ist die Verzeichnisstruktur wie folgt:
*TestJSP* --> TestApplet.jsp
*TestJSP/WEB-INF/classes/gui* --> PluginApplet.class

(Ordner sind fett hervorgehoben)

im TestApplet.jsp existiert die Zeile:
[XML]
<jsplugin codebase="" code="WEB-INF/classes/gui/PluginApplet.class" type="applet" width ="300" height="400"></jsplugin>
[/XML]

Trotzdem schreibt er mir immer, dass die class-Datei nicht gefunden werden konnte. Was mache ich denn falsch?

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.


----------



## der_guenn (9. Nov 2010)

Hat denn keiner eine Idee was falsch ist?


----------



## mvitz (9. Nov 2010)

Alles was unter WEB-INF liegt, ist nur auf dem Server verfügbar und kann nur über Umwege an den Client gesendet werden.

Da Applets jedoch vollständig auf Clientseite laufen, muss der Client zugriff auf die .class Files haben.

Lösung: Du musst das .class für dein Applet außerhalb von WEB-INF ablegen.


----------

